# [OT] screenshot programme

## cruxnor

Hi,

ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einen Programm, welches Screenshots erstellt. Aus der GNOME Welt kenne ich noch das gnome-panel-screenshot. Da ich aber im Moment nicht mehr GNOME verwende und nicht deswegen alles installieren will, wäre mir eine Alternative recht.

Daher mit welchen Programm erstellt ihr eure Screenshots?

cu, cruxnor

----------

## psyqil

```
*  media-gfx/scrot

      Latest version available: 0.8

      Latest version installed: 0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 72 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxbrit.co.uk/

      Description: Screen Shooter

      License:     as-is BSD
```

----------

## mr_elch

Unter KDE gibts ein Programm namens "KSnapshot" und mit "Gimp" kann man auch Screenshots machen (Datei/Holen/Screenshot).

----------

## _hephaistos_

unabhängig: import?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

STRG + Druck

und dann in KolourPaint einfach einfügen.  :Smile: 

Dafür brauchts kein Programm.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob STRG + Druck von KDE oder direkt vom X-Server implementiert wird (KDE wäre wahrscheinlicher).

ChrisM

----------

## Hyp

```
*  x11-misc/xsnap

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: 1.3

      Size of downloaded files: 18 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.ac-grenoble.fr/ge/Xutils/

      Description: Program to interactively take a 'snapshot' of a region of the screen

      License:     BSD
```

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## platinumviper

Nimm doch einfach GIMP, der ist doch sowieso fast überall installiert.

platinumviper

----------

## Lenz

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> STRG + Druck
> 
> und dann in KolourPaint einfach einfügen. 
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp! Ich benutzt bislang immer KSnapShot und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber manchmal kann so ein STRG-Druck schon praktischer sein.

----------

## hoschi

ich benütze immer fbgrab - beschränkt sich, trotz des namens, keines wegs auf den framebuffer  :Smile: 

kann da gleich den dateinamen bestimmen, ein terminal angeben, oder einen "selbstauslöser" etc.

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

scrot und fbgrab machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck! Gimp ist auch nicht schlecht nur für so manchen Zweck gehts mit scrot einfach schneller!

Thx für all die Replays!

-cruxnor

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Gkrellm 2 Nutzer haben auch die Möglichkeit das GkrellShoot Plugin zu installieren, einmal auf nen Button drücken und er macht nen Screenshot.

----------

## treibholz

Also ich finde import aus imagemagick da am Besten.

```

import -window root skrienschott.png

```

und fertig. Wenn man noch ne zeitliche Verzögerung haben will, macht man noch ein "sleep 10 &&" davor...

Treibholz

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich benutz "xpaint". Dabei wählst du mit der Maus den Bereich aus von dem du den Shot machen willst.

----------

## Mgiese

wie ich einen screenshot machen? brauch ich da ein zusatztool?

mfg

----------

## MatzeOne

eine einfache variante wäre es, wenn du mit "xv" einen screenshot machst...

mit imagemagick kannst du auch einen screenshot machen

----------

## Mgiese

sind das beides programme? weisst du wie die ebuilds heissen? ich wolle eine moeglichkeit womit sich ganz einfach die DRUCK taste belegen laesst... thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

verwendest du kde?

dann verwende ksnapshot

und belege das programm für die drucktaste mittels khotkeys

hth,

ciao

----------

## rukka

Wer sucht, der findet.  :Wink: 

 Zum Beispiel hier.

bye: rukka

----------

## Mgiese

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> verwendest du kde?
> 
> dann verwende ksnapshot
> 
> und belege das programm für die drucktaste mittels khotkeys
> ...

 

muss ich bei khotkeys noch parameter angeben ? ich konnte keine reaktion nach dem ausfuehren von khotkeys sehen ...

----------

## Schnitzel

```
emerge scrot
```

----------

## Fauli

Du kannst im KDE-Menü-Editor das Tastenkürzel für den Menü-Eintrag direkt festlegen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> muss ich bei khotkeys noch parameter angeben ? ich konnte keine reaktion nach dem ausfuehren von khotkeys sehen ...

 

Control Center >> Regional & Accessibility >> KHotkeys

dort legst du dir mit "NewAction" einen neuen Hotkey an.

dh: "New Action" - Action name angeben zB "screenshot"

Action type: Keyboard Shortcut Command simple

Tab "Keyboard Shortcut": deine taste festlegen

Tab "Command/Url Settings": ksnapshot reinschreiben

that's it

----------

## Arudil

Paket imagemagick emergen:

```
emerge imagemagick
```

Das Programm import erstellt den Screenshot von Fenster 'root' (root = wurzel = alles  :Wink: )

```
import -window root screenshot.png
```

Zeitverzögert? Kein Problem:

```
sleep 10 ; import -window root screenshot.png
```

----------

## rojaro

Oder guckst du in den Gentoo-Wiki unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Make_a_Screenshot_with_PrintScreen_Key :)

----------

## b3cks

Viele DEs reagieren auch auf die bekannte "Druck"-Taste.

----------

## Earthwings

 *rukka wrote:*   

> Wer sucht, der findet. 
> 
>  Zum Beispiel hier.
> 
> 

 

Beide Threads gemerged.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *rukka wrote:*   Wer sucht, der findet. 
> 
>  Zum Beispiel hier.
> 
>  
> ...

 

nur mal so am rande ? schlaefst du aufm keyboard ? 4200 posts ... wann hast du angefangen ?  ich mein GENTOO... oder LINUX... gg  :Very Happy:  thx cuiiiiiii

----------

